

How to learn techniques about cloud and big data? - lightoverhead

I am really interested in the technology about cloud and big data. I have a high expect for using these techniques in the future medicine when the personal genomic era is coming. 
Therefore, what kind of techniques I need to learn? If I want to build a business around this, what will it be?
Thank you.
======
mindcrime
Check this post from a couple of days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3768822>

